

Why I Don’t Stress Over Competition Anymore - grinnick
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/competition

======
frankdenbow
Brett Martin from Sonar had a good piece about this:
[https://medium.com/p/72c6f8bec7df](https://medium.com/p/72c6f8bec7df)

For me I also had that initial fear/disappointment when competitors launched
but I realized over the past few years that my biggest competition was the
better version of myself, executing on my same vision.

~~~
alexmturnbull
Thanks for sharing! Great read :)

------
bradleyland
I like the circle of concern versus circle of control metaphor from the 7
Habits book. However, it must be applied with some subtlety. Being aware of
your competition is not the same as stressing over your competition. As the
author mentions, you must separate the portions of this knowledge that you can
act on, and the ones you cannot. Nine times out of ten, it comes back to doing
a better job at _your_ company. If your competition consistently does a better
job than you, then you're likely to lose, but stressing over it won't change
the outcome.

